
Nokia N1 Android Tablet Revealed - kenrick95
http://phoneradar.com/nokia-n1-android-tablet-details/
======
unwind
This is the first product I've seen to feature the new reversible and just
generally very promising USB C-type connector. Just wanted to point that out,
since it's fun when new tech enters the market.

~~~
Roritharr
I just noticed too, this is awesome. But on the product page it says USB 2
Type-C, which is weird, since I've thought Type-C would start from USB 3.1,
but it seems the standards can be mixed and matched. It would have been great
since you'd have the DisplayPort Lanes on the connector as well, allowing for
full 4k output over that small connector.

~~~
robin_reala
Apparently the chipset they had to use to support the Intel CPU tops out at
USB2.

------
laichzeit0
"And, it again isn’t the standard Android OS"

Why is this a good thing? Does it mean that it's going to lag behind, and at
some point stop running the latest version of Android leaving you with a
device that can't be updated?

~~~
dagw
According to The Verge it will run stock android 5.0, just with a custom
launcher installed.

~~~
amitbhawani
Thats the Z Launcher which Nokia had released months back for Android.

------
hrvbr
This is from the independent Nokia that makes HERE Maps, not from the division
acquired by Microsoft.

~~~
dscrd
So Nokia sold their worthless Windows Phone part and started making android
devices a year later? Their strategy is suddenly making sense.

------
nemothekid
It looks like 7in iPhone. Even the connector looks like a lightning jack from
the renders. And at 6.9mm its thinner than every iPad other than the Air 2 and
is even thinner than the 6+ (its as thin as the 6).

Also a quad core intel atom. Are there any consumer devices running x86
Android? Seems like an interesting choice, I wonder how long intel can squeeze
that battery.

Really interesting design choice on Nokia's part, but it seems too recent to
actually be a copy-cat in design. Really can't wait to get my hands on one.

~~~
dingaling
> Are there any consumer devices running x86 Android?

Tesco Hudl2 8-inch tablet, popular in the UK. Battery life is fairly dismal,
from personal experience.

And a dozen or so tablets in the Chinese market, few of which reach 'our'
shores.

~~~
72deluxe
Do you find the Hudl2 any good other than the battery? Did you have a Hudl 1?
If so, how does it compare?

Also, what sort of battery life do you get?

~~~
dingaling
Fantastic screen on the Hudl2, exceptionally sharp. Good snappy CPU and wife
reporters that it plays HD films without breaking a sweat.

But we usually have to charge it every night by when it has dropped to 30%
capacity. Full to empty when watching films and browsing is less than 24
hours, sadly. Despite An enormous battery.

Also very hard to root and charging sometimes stalls and requires a reboot to
restart.

~~~
72deluxe
Thanks for the info. My mother-in-law has just bought one (despite our
protestations) after she dropped her iPad (!) so we'll likely be inundated
with calls on how to use it!

------
omnibrain
The official product page: [http://n1.nokia.com/](http://n1.nokia.com/)

~~~
tmikaeld
Nice, when trying to sign up to the newsletter it says i'm blocked.. On all
addresses, what gives?

------
jj00
Kind of weird to see a picture introducing the tablet and it has the letter
"F" written on it.

------
davb
I'm guessing this is the first example of device created with the Nokia brand
as part of the licensing deal mentioned earlier this week [0].

They're simply cashing in on the value of that brand, and I worry ultimately
it'll end up worthless.

[0] [http://www.engadget.com/2014/11/17/nokia-licensing-its-
iconi...](http://www.engadget.com/2014/11/17/nokia-licensing-its-iconic-
brand/)

------
lnanek2
Would be interesting to see what the new zero gap screen looks like in person.
For people who don't know, screens often have spaces between the front glass,
actual LCD, touch sensor, etc.. Zero gap/laminated should improve display
quality.

Battery live measurements would be nice too with the Intel processor maybe
helping or hurting.

~~~
xrjn
Most modern smartphones already have this to a certain extent, I don't think
that what Nokia calls 'zero gap screen' is much different from what we see
today. All iPhones since the iPhone 4 have this, same with the Samsung Galaxy
line (at least since the SIII, I didn't follow them before), and I'm sure most
other mid/high end phones also use this. It's not only a question of improving
display quality, this method allows manufacturers guarantee that there will be
no dust between the lcd and the touch panel. It also makes the display module
thinner, but then makes repair much more difficult - you either have to
replace the entire module or painstakingly separate the LCD from the glass.

~~~
joezydeco
The technique is called "optical bonding", where an adhesive is poured on the
LCD front glass and then the touchscreen/cover glass is adhered to the LCD.
The upside is that the assembly can be thinner and the LCD closer to the user,
but the downside is what you said. Impossible to repair.

~~~
georgemcbay
Not impossible (but certainly much more difficult):

[http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=4018](http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=4018)

------
mahouse
Interesting: Intel inside ("Intel® 64-bit Atom™ Processor Z3580, 2.3 GHz")

~~~
chroma
Talk about overkill. That's a quad-core x86-64 CPU clocking up to 2.33Ghz. I
realize Atom microarchitectures aren't wide as Haswell and ilk, but that's
still some serious horsepower.

It's also interesting that Intel doesn't mention the TDP on their site.[1] I
wonder if it eats more power than a comparable ARM CPU.

1\. [http://ark.intel.com/products/81195/Intel-Atom-
Processor-Z35...](http://ark.intel.com/products/81195/Intel-Atom-
Processor-Z3580-2M-Cache-up-to-2_33-GHz)

~~~
hyp0
Atom is less powerful than Celeron, Intel's low-budget/low-power family. Plus,
it will be throttled, to reduce power consumption/heat, like all mobile CPU...
but... it certainly does seem like a desktop-class CPU.

It would be interesting to find the median power of a desktop CPU for each
year; and the power delivered by a mobile CPU that's sustainable (i.e. without
throttling/overheating - 2.33GHz is the " _burst frequency_ "). Then, for
example, you could say it's a "2003 desktop class".

As a super-flawed estimate, the first time a PC CPU was available at or above
2.3GHz was in 2003.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microprocessor_chronology](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microprocessor_chronology)
(Opteron, AMD) But this Atom may be a bit better, because that was high-end,
not median; not 64-bit; not using fast memory or other advances; and single
core not quad. How much they offset the crippled architecture of Atom and
throttling, I don't know. It also has 2MB cache; my median PC in 2006 had only
512KB cache...

I'd guess it's around 2006-8 desktop class.

~~~
stuaxo
It's tricky as RAM was a lot slower, most of those were single core with hyper
threading wheras these are quad core. Definitely interested in the same thing.

------
Yuioup
I thought that Microsoft was getting rid of the Nokia brand?

~~~
sirkneeland
They did, because it's Nokia's brand, not Microsoft's. We (Nokia) are doing
this independently of Microsoft.

~~~
chanux
Probably not the right place to ask but any guarantees N1 will not go Nokia X
way?

~~~
garretraziel
I think that Nokia X was "product of Microsoft" (although planned long before
the deal). This is product of Nokia, that means remaining parts of Nokia after
mobile division was sold to Microsoft. So two different companies, same brand.

------
Systemic33
To be blunt, this iPad copying is very Nokia-unlike. I associate Nokia with
high quality original designs, eg. Lumia devices. This isn't a real Nokia.

~~~
pigeons
you're not a real scotsman

~~~
Systemic33
" The OEM partner is responsible for full business execution, from engineering
and sales to customer care, including liabilities and warranty costs, inbound
IP and software licensing and contractual agreements with 3rd parties." [1] It
really isn't a Nokia device, it just has the brand tagged to it.

[1] [http://company.nokia.com/en/news/press-
releases/2014/11/18/n...](http://company.nokia.com/en/news/press-
releases/2014/11/18/nokia-announces-n1-android-tablet)

------
AdmiralAsshat
So can anyone who's looked at the specs explain where they're cutting corners?
The aluminium body makes this look like a "premium" tablet, but at $250 I just
don't see how that's possible/profitable. Even the 32 GB Nexus 7 was more than
that at launch, and that had a plastic backing. Is the CPU and/or GPU on the
low-end?

~~~
i_am_ralpht
It's Intel's money; they've been rumored to be doing whole BOM subsidization
(so the x86 is almost zero, and the non-Intel components are subsidized too).

This is how INTC booked a $1B loss on $1M revenue for mobile in the most
recent quarter. Cynically I wonder if they just merged mobile with the revenue
positive CPU business to better bury the bad news every quarter.

------
firman
So Microsoft only buy Nokia for Phone brand, Nokia cam still make other
related device that other phone using Nokia brand.

~~~
experimental-
To be precise, Microsoft didn't buy Nokia's brand for use in phones, they
licenced it, for about a year for smartphones and a decade for the so-called
feature phones.

------
aceperry
That IS a surprise. Maybe Nokia can finally rise up on its own after all.

------
nextos
It'd be amazing if this was a step towards bringing their awesome Maemo
designs back (like the highly praised N9), and not just becoming yet another
Android manufacturer.

------
vesinisa
Meanwhile in 2012 ...
[http://slatd.deviantart.com/art/Nokia-N1-298087658](http://slatd.deviantart.com/art/Nokia-N1-298087658)

~~~
flurdy
Be careful linking to deviant, probably due to some suspect ads. After having
the page open for awhile (a long while in another tab) it redirects to
spamware sites that want me download an .exe (I'm on Ubuntu). Shame as
Devianart has been a great site.

------
Nux
Very nice! Hope they'll release some Android phones, too.

Whatever phone shop I enter I found myself loving the Nokia sets the most, but
I just can't use Windows.

~~~
Aoyagi
I'd just like to point out that Windows Phone has almost nothing to do with
real Windows, no matter what Microsoft's marketing is trying to say.

~~~
Nux
It's Microsoft Windows, I don't care what exactly is under the bonnet.

------
alahaitu
It's actually a Foxconn product with a license acquired for using the Nokia
brand. Only the launcher software and the case design are by Nokia.

~~~
socceroos
Yeah, a cursory glance at their marketing shows a bunch of Chinese market
apps. I'm confident this is Foxconn's product.

------
nsm
Interesting to see firefox for android in the stock photos. Does anyone know
if that is going to be the default browser?

~~~
abrowne
Note that since it doesn't have Google Play, they can't use Chrome.

------
Hengjie
Is it me or does the site not load in Chrome? Initially, text flashes quickly
then a blank page.

------
plicense
People should have a copyright on the name N1.. Oppo N1, Nokia N1..

------
nakedrobot2
On the subject of this tablet (too little, too late), there is a nagging
question, that maybe someone could explain:

 _Why has there not been any criminal investigation at all, into the
infiltration and acquisiton of Nokia?_

1\. Microsoft exec becomes CEO of Nokia

2\. He bankrupts the company (burning platform memo, etc.)

(Not only does he bankrupt it, but in _all the history of corporate business_
, this is one of the most spectacular flameouts ever...)

3\. Microsoft buys Nokia for peanuts

I mean, wouldn't there _at least_ be a bit of an investigation into this? The
moment Elop became CEO, I had a suspicion that this was going to happen, and
it did! I wouldn't say I'm particularly smart or well-informed - certainly
everyone else saw it coming too....

(edit: clarified a couple points)

~~~
Shofo
I've been wondering this for a long time myself. Even the fact that the
company was steered away from Meego for (at the time) a less functional OS
like Windows Phone (damned thing didn't have a twitter app and Meego came with
one...) by an ex exec who could potentially benefit from the migration of
Nokia's devices to Microsoft OS(if he had options).

Such a shame. Meego was revolutionary and is still imo the most intuitive OS
ever made. If only someone reputable picked it up, as it still is
revolutionary.

Android took the double tap to turn on and HTC Sense took the app cards but
beyond that it still has an edge if it was around today.

~~~
eiliant
I miss Meego too. N9 is the best phone I've owned (even despite poor app
selections).

Tried looking into Sailfish but it is a poor replica.

~~~
catern
Why do you say it is a poor replica out of curiosity?

------
programminggeek
I really don't understand why Microsoft paid so much for Nokia's phone
division.

------
rplnt
I was thinking about buying the Nokia Android phone back in June, but then I
read reports they abandoned the platform. I don't trust them. Being stuck with
unsupported software is really bad if the software sucks. And Android often
does. I wouldn't consider 2.1 or lower release ready.. beta at best.. yet they
sold it to consumers.

~~~
Nokinside
That was Microsoft, this is Nokia. Two different companies using the Nokia
brand.

------
rbanffy
If Nokia, now owned by Microsoft, distributes a Linux variant, wouldn't that
void all patent royalty claims they have used against other manufacturers? Any
N1 owner can redistribute their source (which they have to make available) and
grant the same usage rights the N1 owner got from Microsoft, effectively
granting each and every Android manufacturer the same rights of N1 owners.

~~~
mdasen
The GPLv2 is only a copyright license, not a patent license. Some open-source
licenses do require you not to enforce any of your patents that might be used
in the product, but the GPLv2 does not.

As others have pointed out, this tablet isn't from Microsoft, but even if it
were from Microsoft it wouldn't matter because no patent rights are conferred
by the GPLv2.

~~~
rbanffy
If I grant you the unrestricted use of my software and grant you the right to
further grant all the rights I granted you to others, how can I enforce a
patent license without breaking the terms under which I licensed the software
in the first place?

